# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Surfing

## takinitslow

Has anyone ever surfed Boston Bay in late Feb - Early Mar? Any info on board rentals at the beach?

----------


## Flipadelphia26

> Has anyone ever surfed Boston Bay in late Feb - Early Mar? Any info on board rentals at the beach?


Yeah, you can rent boards.  They have couple long boards, and a few short boards.  If you havent surfed before, definitely go for the long board.  

The 3 days we were there, the surf was pretty consistent.  Decent sized waves with a nice gentle break.  Perfect for a beginner.  Much easier to deal with than the beach break common on the east coast.

----------


## takinitslow

Thanks Flip I'm going to try for sure.

----------

